# Are MCAT Marks Necessary for Private Medical Colleges?



## ashir (Sep 25, 2013)

i dont have good marks in mcat ... so plz tell me does private collages also take mcat marks or fsc marks only ....
i got 800 marks in fsc and 260 in mcat ...
i saw that some private collages have there own entry test and they require only apperance in mcat not its marks


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe only FMDC disregards MCAT completely, others take it into account, atleast in some significant part.


----------



## ashir (Sep 25, 2013)

but some collages just need mcat apperance . they have there own entry test and interview ...they dont mentioned any info about mcat marks ....


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Didnt all of them require atleast a pass in Mcat though? like, 60% or so?


----------



## ashir (Sep 25, 2013)

no i dont think so ... they just mentioned that apperance in mcat.....i dont know what to do now:"( 
plz someone give me help


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Private medical colleges do consider mcat score.
They have their own formulas for making agregate but they consider mcat score....


----------



## ashir (Sep 25, 2013)

can i go for CA ? if i dont get admission in medical collage ?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, CA shouldnt be a problem. Although you might need economics/accounting in A levels or so to be eligible, I would check with PAC or SKANS if I were you.

- - - Updated - - -

Yes, CA shouldnt be a problem. Although you might need economics/accounting in A levels or so to be eligible, I would check with PAC or SKANS if I were you.


----------



## ashir (Sep 25, 2013)

plz can you give me some info about CA..
how to enter CA ? what is CPT AND PPT exam for ca ? when these are held ?
AND what is skans ? is this an institute which prepares students for CPT exam ! like kips which prepares mcat students ?/???? :?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

This is a medical forum Ashir, you should check elsewhere for proper info of non-medical degrees


----------



## manozubi79 (1 mo ago)

AbraDabra said:


> I believe only FMDC disregards MCAT completely, others take it into account, atleast in some significant part.


 Name the university Not required mdcat passwrd and get admission easily Privte


----------

